# Collectible Timeline - Line-up Help Thread (Live)



## toadsworthy (May 13, 2019)

Have you ever looked at your collectible line-up and wondered what you could possibly do to spruce it up/ refresh it, but have no clue what is possible to make? Ever wonder would possible collectible could go between that sweet feather and blue balloon? All these questions and more can be answered via this new COLLECTIBLE TIME LINE

This is to show the order collectibles have been released since they were created back in 2011. You can use it to then coordinate with your current collectibles or make a whole new line up.
NOTE: your oldest collectible is in the bottom right corner of a 6 X 2 sidebar and then ascend in date to the right before repeating on the top line.

By using this, the "list of all collectibles," and "collectible Tier list" you should be able to navigate the art of TBT collectibles pretty well.

Post if you know of a silly one-off time a collectible was released like an odd raffle or something, of if you have a question about your own line-up in relation to the timeline.

This post is for updates and info, the timeline is going to be posted on the second post


----------



## toadsworthy (May 13, 2019)

Spoiler:  Time Line Spoiler to save your scrolling



March 22, 2011 
- Beginning of cake collectible.
- Beginning of collectible era.

October 27th – October 31st, 2012
- Yellow, red, green, blue candies are released for first time.
- Creepy dolls that would become weird doll released.
- A few dark candies were passed around, landing on two users.

December 1st, 2012
- Beginning of letter set release

December 6th, 2012
- Animated snow globe released to winners of signature contest

April 1st, 2013
- Bunny Token released as prize for 1st egg hunt
- First release of classic Easter egg

August 14th, 2013
- First release of chocolate cake

September 7th, 2013
- Beginning of monthly birthstone release – starting with sapphire

October 1st, 2013
- Beginning of pear collectible

October 12th – 19th, 2013
- Pokeball collectible is released

October 27th, 2013
- Beginning of orange collectible

October 27th – November 1st, 2013
- Release of red, yellow, green, and blue candies
- Release of dusty scroll and ancient lantern

November 30th , 2013– January 13th, 2014
- Release of red, blue, yellow, green, pink, purple, white, and rainbow feathers
- Release of red pinwheel collectible
- Release of Bell Tree Fair 2013 Patch

December 31st, 2013 – January 1st, 2014
- Party popper collectible released

January 2nd 2014
- Release of Gold, Silver, Bronze trophy collectibles
- Release of rainbow feather

February ? – February 23rd, 2014
- First release of valentine’s roses

March 11th, 2014
- Cherry collectible first released

April 19th – April 22nd, 2014
- Classic easter egg returns
- First release of Easter egg, Yoshi egg, togepi egg, and golden Easter egg

June 9th, 2014
- Peach collectible first released

September 9th, 2014
- Release of ice cream swirl and popsicle collectible

November 11th, 2014
- Pokeball collectible released

October 31st, 2014
- Red, yellow, green, blue candies released

-December 3rd, 2014- January 15th, 2015
- Red, green, yellow, blue, pink, purple, white, and rainbow feathers released
- Red pinwheel collectible released and Green Pinwheel newly released
- Green and Blue balloon collectibles released
- Bell Tree Fair 2014 Patch released

December 21st, 2014
- Release of Astral Inner Planet Floating Gold #10

February 14th, 2015
- Limited release of ancient lamp collectible
- Limited release of golden house collectible

April 5th – 8th, 2015
- Re-release of classic easter, easter, Yoshi, togepi, and golden easter eggs
- First release of waluigi egg

June 20th, 2015
- Apple collectible first released
- Toy hammer collectible first released

July 26th - July
- Release of orange and blue mote of flame
- Release of limited thunder flame

September 27th, 2015
- Happy Home Designer collectible released

October 28th – October 31st, 2015
- Pumpkin cupcake, Ancient candle, and voodoo doll collectible released

November 20th, 2015
- Stale cake collectible retired
- Tasty cake collectible is released

December 13th - December 25th, 2015 
- Jingle, Kapp’n, Timmy dolls first released
- Winter Mittens released
- Lump of coal released
- Special snowflake collectible first released

February 14th – 21st, 2016
- Valentine’s Roses released

March 17th 2016
- Spring Shamrock first released

March 26th – March 29th, 2016
- Easter and golden easter egg is released again
- Sakura, Pikachu, candy, and dark easter eggs released

May 7th – June 31st, 2016
- Red, white, and yellow cosmos released

July 1st – September 1st, 2016
- Red, white, yellow pansies released

September 1st, 2016
- Pokeball collectible released

September 1st – November 7th, 2016
- Red, White, Yellow tulips released

November 7th – December 31st, 2016
- Red white, yellow, roses released

May 8th, 2016
- Mother’s Day carnation released

June 19th, 2016
- Father’s day carnation released

August 7th – September 4th, 2016
- Red, green, blue, yellow, pink, purple, white, and rainbow feathers released
- Black feather first released
- Flower, heart, star, and crescent moon glow wands released
- Bell tree fair 2016 patch released

October 3rd, 2016
- Famous mushroom collectible released

October 29th – November 3rd, 2016
- Release of red, yellow, green, blue candies
- First release of orange and purple candies too
- Jack collectible released on Halloween 2016 for first time

November 7th – 10th, 2016
- Pav?  character collectible released

November 11th – 14th, 2016
- Mint and Lobo character collectible newly released

December 13th 2016
- Special snowflake released

December 25th, 2016
- Holiday Candy Cane first released

Januray 4th – February 28th, 2017
- Red, white, yellow lily released

March 2nd – April 30th, 2017
- Yellow, white, and purple violets released

April 1st, 2017
- Flea collectible is released

April 15th – 18th, 2017
- Poptart, chao, Kirby, zen, galaxy, easter egg released
- Golden Easter egg released

May 11th – July 1st, 2017
- Mint and Lobo collectible released
- Leif Collectible released

July 1st – August 31st, 2017
- Red, white, and yellow cosmos released
- Pink hybrid cosmo first released

September 1st – October 31st, 2017
- Red, white, yellow pansies released
- Blue hybrid Pansy first released

August – September 17th, 2017
- Hot, cool, fresh, glam, rad, sweet, final boss, feathers released
- Rainbow feather released again
- Goomba, Invader, Pinky, and Tetris grid collectibles released
- Bell Tree Fair 2017 Patch released

October 2017
- Jack collectible is released

October 13th, 2017
- Yellow candy released

October 15th, 2017
- Red Candy released

October 21st, 2017
- Green candy released

October 27th, 2017
- Blue candy released

October 29th, 2017
- Orange candy released

October 31st, 2017
- Purple, pink, and dark candy released

November 1st – December 31st, 2017
- Red, White, Yellow tulips released

November 8th – 15th, 2017
- New Leaf collectible released
- Isabelle character collectible released

December 25th - 26th, 2017
- Holiday candy cane 2017 released

March 12th – March 20th, 2018
- Mint, Lobo, Ruby collectibles released 

March 18th – March 20th, 2018
- Coco collectible released

April 4th – 8th, 2018
- Eevee, Leaf ticket, Frost, Disco ball, and aurora eggs released
- Golden Easter egg released

May 28th – June 4th, 2018
- Red, white, and yellow cosmos released
- Pink hybrid cosmo released
- Red, white, yellow pansy released
- Blue hybrid pansy released
- White, yellow, and purple violets released
- Blue hybrid violet released
- Red, white, yellow lily released
- Pink hybrid lily released
- Leif Character collectible released

June 5th – July 31st, 2018
- Blue hybrid rose released

October 21st – 30th, 2018
- Ruby, Mint, Lobo, and Coco character collectible released

October 30th – November 2nd, 2018
- Yellow, red, green, blue, orange, purple candies released
- Pumpkin cupcake, ancient candle, voodoo doll collectibles released
- Purple bat potion released
- Jack collectible released
- Lucky character collectible newly released

November 16th – December 3rd, 2018
-Pokeball collectible released
- Moon and Love ball collectible released

December 14th, 2018 – January 3rd, 2019
- Red, green, and Christmas candies released
- Christmas gold candy released
- Jingle character collectible released
- Frost egg released
- Red and Green feathers released
- Jingle, Kapp’n, Timmy dolls released
- Winter Mitten released
- Holiday Candy Cane 2018 released on December 25th
-  Special snowflake released 

February 9th – 18th, 2019
- Red, white, and yellow cosmos released
- Pink hybrid cosmo released
- Red, White, Yellow tulips released
- Pink hybrid tulip first released
- Red, white, yellow roses released
- Pink hybrid rose first released
- Red, white, yellow lilies released
- Pink hybrid lily released

March 16th – 23rd, 2019
- Kaleidoclover collectible released

April 7th – 30th, 2019
- Spring Sakura collectible released

April 20th – 27th, 2019
- Red Pikmin, Happy ditto, Pastel disco ball, nightmare, and dreamy eggs released
- Zipper sakura collectible released
- Golden Easter egg released

May 1st – June 30, 2019
- Red, white, yellow pansies released

August 21st - 25th
- Red Turnip released

August 21st - September 16th, 2019
- Tortimer first released
- Yellow and Blue Feathers rereleased

September 16th, 2019
- complete set of letter set collectibles distributed to raffle winner

October 19th - November 6th, 2019
- Strange Doll released
- Spirit Candy: Wix and Pierrot released
- 5 Weird Dolls distributed via raffle
- Voodoo Doll, Purple Bat Potion, Jack, Lucky, ROYGBP Candies, Famous Mushroom rereleased

December 7th, 2019 - January ?, 2020
- Red Balloon first released
- Green and Blue Balloon rereleased
- Swamp and Bloodshot Potions first released
- Purple Bat Potion, Ancient Candle, Lucky, Spring Shamrock, Famous Mushroom rereleased

December 14th, 2019 - January ?. 2020
- Light Blue and Orange Balloon first released
- Hot and Cool feathers rereleased
- Blue Hybrid Rose, Pink Hybrid Rose, Chocolate Cake, Isabelle, Stale Cake rereleased

December 21st, 2019 - January ?, 2019
- Yule Log collectible released
- Christmas Candy, Gold Candy, Jingle, Coal, Cherry, Winter Mittens rereleased

December 25th, 2019 - January ?, 2019
- Aurora Sky first released
- Snow Bunny released
- 2019 Candy Cane released

December 28th, 2019 - January ?, 2019
- Magical Fireworks released
- Dreamy Party Popper released
- Dreamy Egg, Tortimer, Peach rereleased

January ?, 2020
- Glow, Heart, and Flower Wands rereleased to raffle winner
- Party Popper released to 5 raffle winners


----------



## toadsworthy (May 13, 2019)

- Please let me know if you see any discrepancies
- Really only includes tradeable or commonly seen collectibles
- Excludes trophies because you can easily look those up on a person's line-up to know when and where its dated and how they won it, plus they are exclusive to people who win contests, so you can't easily get one. Things like tetris grid and Crescent moon wand look largely like other collectibles so I did include those on the timeline
- Any feedback is welcome, I'll update as needed


----------



## cornimer (May 13, 2019)

Super helpful and valuable, great work Toads


----------



## toadsworthy (May 13, 2019)

bump


----------



## toadsworthy (May 15, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 2, 2019)

Thank you ^^ @LambadaDelta for the bump.

And thank you @toadsworthy for creating this guide.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

I've never seen this, this is interesting. :]


----------



## Zura (Jan 9, 2020)

So based on this list, the love ball and moon ball were only released once between November 16th and December 3rd, 2018? Sadly, this throws a huge wrench in my line plans considering I have to find tasty cakes specifically bought inbetween these dates. Does anyone know if they were all released on Nov 16th? I might be able to make it easier on myself by trading someone for their early released one.

Also, thanks Toad for the list! Big help!


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 9, 2020)

I believe that event transpired by getting a currency which you used to buy your ball of choice. So there should be a window of time that they offered that could possibly have a tasty cake in it. Rather than staff giving people a collecrible only at one certain Time.Seems like a needle in a haystack so good luck.


If someone can confirm I did not participate rip


----------



## Zura (Jan 9, 2020)

Yeah, It might have been released at that time but was only purchasable when a certain amount of currency was collected. Like the balloons event. 

Anyhow, I might be looking to do the impossible but hey, it's something to look forward to  I like the lineup I have visioned and it's worth trying.


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 9, 2020)

If you're looking for something nice with your balls and cakes, maybe find older tasty cakes to go before your balls...

that way its like 

Cake Cake Loveball moonball Cake Cake

I think that would look quite nice and should be fairly easy to find old tasty cakes, like look at miharu's adoption thread


----------



## Zura (Jan 9, 2020)

toadsworthy said:


> If you're looking for something nice with your balls and cakes, maybe find older tasty cakes to go before your balls...
> 
> that way its like
> 
> ...



What an interesting idea... I was more or less hoping to have my balls sit under the respective eggs but it wouldn't look that different in the middle

Either...





or


----------



## Azrael (Jan 9, 2020)

*Zura* I really like the first one!


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 9, 2020)

Zura said:


> What an interesting idea... I was more or less hoping to have my balls sit under the respective eggs but it wouldn't look that different in the middle
> 
> Either...
> 
> ...



both doable and both would look really good


----------



## Zura (Jan 9, 2020)

Azrael said:


> *Zura* I really like the first one!



The one with just cakes right? Hm, I guess I'll try that one! I could adopt the cakes with Miharu's help and then search for a new dreamy egg! Thanks for the help guys!!


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 24, 2020)

I’ll update for this event soon


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 9, 2020)

jgjfhjdas how am i just finding this now this is so helpful


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 9, 2020)

This is a helpful thread! I only find collectables to use because they look cute but it's awesome to know when they were all made :>


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 27, 2020)

Oh no the letter set was only for sale once? That crushes my naive dreams of the yellow house being available again lmao


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 1, 2020)

Would the New Horizons Token be missing from this years lineup? Or do those not count?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020



Blink. said:


> this needs another bump, I was looking for it for too long LMAO
> 
> ♡ Blinky Bump! ♡


Hope you already bookmarked it!! Bookmarking has saved me a lot of pain from having to search endlessly for certain threads lol


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Aug 17, 2022)

Does anyone know the dates of the daisy egg?


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 18, 2022)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Does anyone know the dates of the daisy egg?


I don't know the exact dates, but the daisy eggs I've seen so far are around April 4-6, 2021!


----------

